# Cyclogest



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Maz

I am currently 6wk pregnant. My consultant prescribed Cyclogest 400mg for my last IVF cycle.  When I emailed her to say I got pregnant natuarally she said to use cyclogest but did not mention on the dose. As I was precribed 400mg at last treatment I have been taking this dose for the past 1 wk.

But I see some ladies use 400mg x 2.  Is it ok if use 2 pessaries - 12 hr apart or will that be too much Progesterone?

Thanks
Sasha xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sasha,

Huge congrats on your natural BFP  To be honest there isn't really any evidence to support continuing progesterone support beyond 2ww and as far as I'm aware nothing to suggest it would be required at all in a natural pregnancy. Your body will be meeting all your hormone requirements just now anyway (especially as you haven't had any fertility drugs to interfere with your natural cycle)

If your consultant has suggested continuing then I'd stick with the usual dose you've had before of 400mg daily.

All the best for your pregnancy  
Maz x


----------



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks a lot Maz.  Because I have had a miscarriage at 5wks before again on a natural pregnancy, I am so worriede about this one. 

If I use 2 x 400mg a day, will that be too much.  This is just to put my mind at rest as currently I am trying to analyse every little thing/pain/discharge down there and this driving me insane.

Thanks for understanding!!

Sasha xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Sasha,

You can't really take too much as progesterone is a natural hormone and the levels in pregnancy are massively higher than the amount you will get from a pessary anyway. If you want to take 2 then it's up to you, you might find you get more side effects from it but it won't harm the baby. I realise ths is a worrying time but try to remember that this is a different pregnancy and there's every reason to keep positive that this will be different     Try not to analsyse too much, it just drives you insane  Your body changes daily in pregnancy and you develop different aches pains and twinges every hour this is all totally normal and is just your muscles and ligaments stretching to accomodate a rapidly growing baby 

Lots of    

Maz x


----------



## Sasha25 (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks Maz    that really helps.


----------

